
Introducing FontPlop: Fast, Simple, and Free Open Source Webfont Converter - briangonzalez
http://www.fontplop.com/
======
yowainwright
I needed a tool like this! Thank you!

~~~
briangonzalez
I will make any tool for you, Jeff.

